# [SOUND]Intel ICH8 kernel 2.6.24 no sound

## unai001

Hi i had the same problem with the kernel 2.6.23 but when i changed to the 2.6.24 it fixed, but now i had to reinstal the sistem and it doesnt work, im getting crazy, i have followed the gentoo alsa guide and it doesnt work, so i decided to compile the alsa drivers manualy but the driver gives me this error(when i do "make"):

```
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/unai/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.15'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo/source SUBDIRS=/home/unai/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.15 O=/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo/build CPP="gcc -E" CC="gcc" modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo'

/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/unai/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.15/acore/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.

make[3]: *** [/home/unai/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.15/acore] Error 2

make[2]: *** [_module_/home/unai/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.15] Error 2

make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo'

make: *** [compile] Error 2

```

The kernel options right now, are all unselected but the "Sound card support" wich is marked as module.

Any clue? Please...I have been 5 hours only trying to turn the sound on! :Sad: Last edited by unai001 on Thu Feb 07, 2008 2:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Paapaa

Which motherboard you have? You need to have support for your sound chip:

-> Device Drivers -> Sound  > Advanced Linux Sound Architecture -> PCI devices  -> Intel HD Audio -> the correct chip

1. First try with kenel driver. Also, easier to work with everything you always need built in - as opposed to modules.

2. Then if it fails use the userspace driver. 

This is the recommended way.

----------

## unai001

I have configured the kernel (2.6.24) this way:

```
Device drivers->Sound

<*>Sound Card Support ->

   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture->

  <*>Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

  <M>Sequencer support

  <M>Sequencer dummy support

  <M>OSS mixer API

  <M>OSS PCM (digital audio) API

  [*]OSS PCM (digital audio) API-Include plugin system

  <M>RTC timer support

   [*]Use RTC as default sequencer timer

   PCI devices->

     <M> HD Intel audio

     [*]Build Realtek HD-audio codec support
```

I think the kernel is right, my card is a realtek alc268, and i have added the following lines to /etc/modules.d/alsa

```
options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba

options snd cards_limit=1
```

Am i missing something?

----------

## Paapaa

I'd first try everything built-in. Now you have HD Intel audio as a module but Realtek built-in. Build everything in kernel and try first with that. Then you don't have to worry about module related problems. So get rid of <M>s...

Then boot and post dmesg. And lspci.

----------

## unai001

I've tried to change all the modules to inkernel but now i have a little big problem....Gnome is going toooooooooooooo slow, i cant even open any program, i have been about 20 minutes waitting to have it loaded, but i think something is wrong! Im afraid i'm gonna have to reinstall everything again!  :Sad: 

Oh god! I have reinstaled the whole sistem 4 times the last 4 days!!  :Sad:   :Sad: 

Its not only gnome, it is the sistem itself, the console mode goes slow too!!

----------

## Paapaa

You should first try to get your system working with a stable gentoo-sources. And without sound. Then add sound support so you can troubleshoot only that separately from other possible problems.

----------

## unai001

I have compiled with kernel 2.6.23 but  it still doesnt work, i'll reinstall everything...

----------

## d2_racing

What do you mean by reinstalling everything... You can always fix a Gentoo...it's not a Windows box:)

----------

## unai001

The fact is that i dont know what has failed, everything looks normal y have done "make clean" in both kernels, (2.6.23-r6 and 2.6.24) and then compiled and tested both of them but the sistem is too slow. I've reinstaled de sistem again, right now im trying to emerge xserver and gnome...

----------

## unai001

Ok, i have reinstaled the sistem. I have the kernel configuration refering the sound all the options marked, those that is possible to mark them as modules are marked as modules. I followed the alsa-guide and y double check the issues section of the guide. I have added the line "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba" to /etc/modules.d/alsa and created  a file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base with that line (i read that it worked for a guy). Nothing seemes to work, i can change the mixers level and it looks like it tries to make sound, but the sound isn't there.

This is the output of dmesg |grep sound:

```
ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:727: codec_mask = 0x3

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2760: autoconfig: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2764:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2768:    hp_outs=1 (0x15/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2776:    inputs: mic=0x18, fmic=0x19, line=0x0, fline=0x0, cd=0x0, aux=0x0

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1254: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, fragsize=0x1000, format=0x11

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:682: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x5, channel=0, format=0x11

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:682: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x5, channel=0, format=0x11

```

dmesg greping alsa or snd do not have any information.

Any ideas?

----------

## unai001

OK its fixed, after marking everything as module in kernel, I made an alsaconf and i noticed that it could not generate teh modules.conf file, so i forced the modules-update and now it works!! Thx to everyone!! Now im happy  :Very Happy: 

----------

